# New guy, looking for help with a new layout.



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

I wanted to start by saying that this is an awesome forum and has so much knowledge on it that I have been reading for days and days. I am 30 years old and had a trains when I was younger, but was never able to have a full time layout like I had wanted. Fast forward to a couple weeks ago when I decided to get out my old trains for myself and my kids to enjoy. I put together a layout with a bridge on a 4x8 sheet of wood which was fun but not what I wanted so I have been sizing up my basement and think I figured out how I can do a 8x12 layout which I am hoping will fit the bill. Now im thinking that I will need to have an opening in the center so that I can have some access to the back of the layout. What im looking for is some help coming up with a good track setup, I would like a tunnel and a bridge incorporated in to it some how and I would really appreciate any insight that can be offered.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,welcome to the forum.Indeed,you'll find a wealth of knowledge amongst the members of this forum.However,there isn't much any of us can do for you until you decide what you'd like to have and determine what are your limitations.

You're right,an 8'X12' island type layout is impractical to work on so you'll have to rethink this right away.Thirty inches is about the deepest one can reach with relative comfort.You're talking about a doughnut shaped layout...that implies a duckunder access to the middle.Now you say you want your children to enjoy the layout wich means you'll have to build relatively low,so you'll likely hate a duckunder access in no time.The other way is having a lift-up section that opens to let you in...feasible but it has its drawbacks too.

You are presently at the most important stage of building a layout...designing...wich means a lot of thinking,answering questions,drawing sketches,correcting and then redrawing until you reach a somewhat final design that will fit your goals and limitations at the same time.Not an easy task but so rewarding when done right.

You'll have to answer questions like:
-What do I want?Continuous running or a switching layout,or a combination of both?
-Wich scale should be better?HO is a great scale but if the children are old enough,N will allow you more on a limited layout.
-What are my skills?Can I build a benchwork myself?Do I have sufficient tooling?
-Do I have enough spare time to devote to a layout?A layout is never finished,specially large ones.
-What space do I have?Probably the biggest problem most modelers have to deal with.
-Will I run only small diesels or would I like big steamers some time in the future?The equipment you'll want to operate will dictate your curves radiuses thus the size of the layout you'll need.
-One often overlooked point I like to highlight...Should I have to move (that happens),will the layout be moveable or will I have to abandon it?

You have hours of design in front of you but don't let this turn you off.A well designed layout will give you years of enjoyment.


----------



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

thank you for your input, I have been spending all of my free time reading and looking at pics of others layouts because i really want to make sure i get this right the first hence the reason for this post. 

Now to answer some of the questions you posted.

Yes this will be an HO track, and I would like it to have at least two mains, but also would like some switching for sidings and whatnot. As for skills and tools, yes I have a garage packed full of tools and tons of skills to match them. 
My plan is to most run diesels but maybe in the future just a smaller steamer occasionally.


----------



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

So today I just decided to dive in on my layout so I built a platform that is 11' 6" wide 8' long and is the shape of a horseshoe layout with the center section being 4' deep. So now I have to figure out a track layout.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, I've gone around and around on way too many designs. My garage is being remodeled into a family room. My area is 9x13, so we're pretty close. This is my final design. It gives tunnel, bridges, long continuous run, and some operations. 18" curve, my loco has already been tested for this radius. and leaving plenty of room for buildings. construction begins day after christmas on garage, so I'm hoping to start the benchwork on new years day, ahhh. Getting older rules out duck under areas. And wife rules out removable bridges, ^_^ she even suggested a wrought iron benchwork like fencing to make it nicer looking than plain ole wood, (jury out on that one still). I looked through lots of old magazines, (picked up for a dollar each) for ideas, and did cut and paste on thoughts.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

HO scale right?


----------



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

NIMT said:


> HO scale right?


Correct


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Phreak, with the small amount of space you have you may want to reconsider the double main line. This will really limit your operation potential. I know this because I designed 2 layouts in small spaces with double mains and found that they are great for just watching trains but no so much for operations. Give your self a nice passing siding or 2 instead I think you will be much happier. Mr.Duane's drawing is not bad at all but in HO scale the west side of the layout is going to be hard to manage with a 4' deep piece of ply unless you can get to all sides of it. I would try to keep my reach-in to no more than 36" for single side access.

Massey


----------



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Massey said:


> Phreak, with the small amount of space you have you may want to reconsider the double main line. This will really limit your operation potential. I know this because I designed 2 layouts in small spaces with double mains and found that they are great for just watching trains but no so much for operations. Give your self a nice passing siding or 2 instead I think you will be much happier. Mr.Duane's drawing is not bad at all but in HO scale the west side of the layout is going to be hard to manage with a 4' deep piece of ply unless you can get to all sides of it. I would try to keep my reach-in to no more than 36" for single side access.
> 
> Massey


the mains are not a "must have" and i do understand what your saying so i will pass on that idea. I do really like the track plan that is above and i can access both ends and the front , the back is against the wall but i can reach it at all points.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

Massey, my west side it open on the left, the wall it north and east. I kept my reach to 2 foot. I was tempted to go for a 13' x 5' huge table, but opted to the above. I didn't see to many plans for deep reaches, so went for the experts. ^_^ and yes, it's HO.

good planning there phreakboy. I used the 'anyrail 4' for planning. and yes the cost was more than I could take, so I did it in sections and cut and paste in paint. that's about the limit of my computer graphic skills,


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

one more idea for you, you can either have the top shelf there or not, more walking room then.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

jor for more 'danger' and inside trackage. these plans have most of the action in front of you, not having to turn around much. and I'll be quiet, enjoy your own process. there are tons of ideas out there. pick what works for you best.


----------



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

I really appreciate the input, and I think I have a pretty good idea of where I would like to head from here, now to pick up some more track.


----------

